

MCTM International School  - martinmaria18
http://www.mctmib.org/registration.html
The students of the IGCSE and the Cambridge Lower Secondary Programmes will be taking the International Benchmarking Test on December 2010. The Test is designed by the Australian Council for Educational Research, a not-for-profit independent organization working in the area of educational research to improve learning program that extends beyond the conventional learning by rote and into building skills and competencies. The students will be assessed in their learning in English, Mathematics and Sciences.
======
martinmaria18
The city’s school education space has got more exciting with one more school
offering the globally recognized International Baccalaureate (IB) programme

